
Codeburner (by Groupon) – Security-Focused Static Code Analysis for Everyone - nikolay
http://groupon.github.io/codeburner/
======
nikolay
Source code:
[https://github.com/groupon/codeburner](https://github.com/groupon/codeburner)

